# God of War



## Calis (Jun 28, 2005)

anyone played this gift from god to playstation 2?

it is one awesome game. i love it. (and quite graphic)


----------



## Hypes (Jun 28, 2005)

I never played it, but I've watched the game being completed twice now, and I must say it's the most enjoyable game to voyeur I've ever seen. So satisfying to see those pesky little buggers being ripped apart and otherwise wonderfully mutilated to extents previously unknown to all but Soldier of Fortune fans.


----------



## Calis (Jun 30, 2005)

IF it were legal i'd marry this game. Doesnt beat Final Fantasy VII (nothing ever will) but boy is it great.


----------

